# Playstation 3



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone on the site play multi-player games on playstation 3? 

Battlefield 3 open beta came out today. It is only one map but it is a pretty cool game so far.

I must say Bad company 1 is still the best in my eyes.

To get battlefield 3 go to the psn store check it out hard game but fun.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I play COD:BO very occasionally now. I'll probably pickup the new COD game when it's out.

I haven't played too many of the newer Battlefield games, just a bit of Vitanam years ago. They are really cool games, I'm just not a fan of having to spend two minutes getting back into the action.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Its only like 15 seconds to re-spawn in all battlefield games for ps3. I used to play COD till i seen bad company 1 i like the fact there is no hiding. You try to hide in a house the whole house is coming down on you. Or the fact you can drive your own vehicles boats choppers tanks rather then having it automated from a kill streak.

Bad company 2 was made to lure in COD players i did not like that one so much but battlefield 3 looks like it will be very good once the full game is out. The map that is out now does not have any vehicles but still has the destructable environment .


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Only 15 seconds to respawn, I just don't like how you have to run across a huge battlefield to get back in the action. Just a preference. 

Hiding doesn't get you kills or objectives, so I've never been one to "camp" nor complain about "campers" too much. also in Black ops one of the helicopters is drivable. the rest and in all other Cod games are just shootable.

I thought it hilarious that in one game of Battlefield/Badcompany I played for ten minutes, I was able to distroy (Explode!) a shanty with a few shots from a .50cal rifle. Haha.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone down for some mw3 when it comes out?
we can party up and make our clan tag FISH
add up thachingster


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

You dont have to run the hole way if your teamates are still alive... Spawn on them.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

in bf3 if your really do not like running that much spawn as a sniper place the radio thingy (mobile spawn point) anywhere on the map and your whole squad can spawn there in-till it is destroyed or figured out that is where your spawning. lol


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

Yaa I play Black Ops all the time on the PS3 and am definitely gonna pick up MW3 and Bad Company 3. Feel free to add me, my gamer-tag is JeeVeSs.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

DEADorDOOMED


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Woooooo codmw3!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Mw3 party this weekend??

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I destroy!


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*what!?*

Bf 3 ftw!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

azotemia said:


> Bf 3 ftw!!!


False False False


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

team defender with double XP and a good team is heaven

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Kill confirmed is a great new gamemode.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Will said:


> Kill confirmed is a great new gamemode.


+1, its a ton of fun............with a gun


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

DEADorDOOMED.

Going to be on tomorrow afternoon. 

MW3. Party up!


----------

